# !905 Racycle motorcycle at the Mecum Auction Las Vegas



## frankster41 (Mar 31, 2015)

1905 Racycle Motorcycle sold at the Mecum auction 
It sold $38,000 plus 10% buyers premium
If anyone would like to share these pics in anyway feel free to do so.
Frank


----------



## filmonger (Mar 31, 2015)

Racycle made a very big deal about marketing this motorbike at the time.... They made a big marketing campaign based on a secret project that they had created. There was a bit of a frenzy as to what it might have been and revealed it at the show!


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 31, 2015)

*1906 Thouroughbread Single*

Sorry Wrong picture this was a 1911 Racycle


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 31, 2015)

*1906 Thouroughbread single*

1906 Thouroughbread single looks like it was made by the same place that made the 1905 Racycle


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice indeed, but I would never spend that kind of $ for that. Rather have *two* real nice 340 Dodge Darts.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dodge-Dart-...=111572616990&pt=US_Cars_Trucks#ht_491wt_1220


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 1, 2015)

somebody got a fantastic deal!!!!!!!! diamond frame racycle.........the goods


----------



## filmonger (Apr 1, 2015)

Price 1911.... LOL


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 1, 2015)

im confused did the 05 go for 38k? or the 11?

11 is rare and cool but unfortunately painted and its hard to tell what your looking at..........the 05 diamond is a monster of a bike,38k is about 100k undervalued if it sold for that


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 1, 2015)

The 1905 sold for $38,000
I have to look up the 1911


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 1, 2015)

then somebody stole that thing


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 1, 2015)

In the next couple days I will post pics of an early camelback Indian tri-car that was really cool too.


----------



## cyclehobo (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes the Racycle was nice to see up close at the auction. Seeing the familiar "Self Oiling" iron-cross badge on an early Racycle motorcycle as opposed to the more familiar bicycles we know was interesting.  The bike had a reproduction battery box, but that was mentioned in the detailed Cole Collection catalog and was not much of a detraction to an otherwise amazing Thor powered machine.  At most motorcycle shows this bike would be the center of attention, but it was in a pretty heavy crowd of amazing bikes.  The auction house was actually quite accurate with their estimates on most bikes. The 1905 did sell under the estimated $50-65,000.  Was great to chat with EJ Cole too. We can only hope to be upright and bullpoopting old bikes at 89 years old!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## bikejunk (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for posting these great up close photo !!


----------

